# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Creative Corner >  Snake art project.

## Skyrivers

Started this today. 

Sent from my N9560 using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (10-16-2018),*Bogertophis* (10-15-2018),_Sunnieskys_ (10-15-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Lookin good bud! Your critters are inspiring you aye?  :Wink:

----------


## Jakethesnake69

Nice work, looking forward to the finished product.

----------


## Skyrivers

Is done. 

Sent from my N9560 using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (10-16-2018),*Bogertophis* (10-15-2018)

----------


## Jakethesnake69

I like it. Do you have a spot lined up for it? Near the enclosure in the background maybe? Well done.

----------


## Skyrivers

No clue. Was an impulse to do it. 


> I like it. Do you have a spot lined up for it? Near the enclosure in the background maybe? Well done.


Sent from my N9560 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jakethesnake69

Thats cool, I am more artistic in other ways but really enjoy art like this something about brain to paper doesnt click like with you.

----------


## Skyrivers

> Thats cool, I am more artistic in other ways but really enjoy art like this something about brain to paper doesnt click like with you.


This is actually very simple compared to my other stuff. 

Sent from my N9560 using Tapatalk

----------

